# What percentage are they?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

I bred a full blooded Hungarian giant house pigeon male to a 3/4 fantail 1/4 Hungarian giant house pigeon female. What percentage would the babies be?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

5/8 Hungarian and 3/8 Fantail. HTH

Jim


----------

